# Dry sources of Fe calculator



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi. Here's a calculator for Plantex CSM+B, Miller's Microplex, DTPA Fe, and the recently discussed EDDHA ("Super Iron") sources of iron. You can use decimals or not. Testing appreciated as are suggestions on how to make it better for you.

http://wet.biggiantnerds.com/fe_calc.pl

As always, source and formulas are available to whomever would like them. This calc was meant to be very usable via desktop or mobile browser without bringing CSS into the mix.

<3


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

New stuff:

Does teaspoons! For example, "1/8", "1 / 8", "0.125" or ".125" tsp works. If you want this for teaspoon weights, just enter 1 tsp and any tank gallons to get mg returned.

Liters or gallons for tank volume.

Added heavy metals for trace mixes.

Added Ferrous Gluconate. I am using aquariumfertilizer.com's product page for the teaspoon weight and derived percentage. Please feel free to correct this, as with anything else!

Added 13% DTPA. Need teaspoon trials.

Corrected "EDDHA"

Thanks!

** too much stuff on the forms? You can see the old version at http://wet.biggiantnerds.com/old_fe_calc.pl if you'd like to suggest how to make it more useful. Thanks!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool man! Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

You're welcome! <3


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Fixed Fe Gluconate percentage after nfrank turned me on to these pages, which I was too lazy to do when adding the new stuff to this calculator. Thanks, Neil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron(II)_gluconate
http://www.vgdusa.com/chelated_minerals_iron_lithium.htm
http://www.drugs.com/ppa/ferrous-salts.html


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Added Fe, Cu, and Mn for Rexolin APN for our non-US and UK folks after a thread on Plantbrain's site.

Removed 13% DTPA, which was apparently a mislabel. DTPA Fe is 10%, EDTA is 13% (really 12.5% per MSDS). 

But remember, because it cannot be stated enough: while this calc goes to too many decimal places (because it is easy and automated), for our purposes we care much more about general ideas, ballparks, and in the case of Cu (Copper) or any other toxicity, maximum limits!


----------

